# Epic Games free PC game every week



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 18, 2022)

*NOTE:* This thread was originally started during Epic Games' holiday promotion, where they gave free games each day for 15 days. They are now back to their usual promotion, which is one (sometimes two) free games every week, resetting every Thursday at 11:00 AM EST (1600 GMT).
----------

I probably should have posted this sooner, as we're already on day 4 of the 15 days of free games from Epic. But you can still grab most of them! Just need to create an account if you don't have one, and download the app.

Sometimes there are big titles included. Like last year, the rebooted Tomb Raider trilogy (Tomb Raider 2013, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Shadow of the Tomb Raider) was included on one day.

Unfortunately, when a particular game does have a Mac port, it often is not included on Epic. Like the Tomb Raider trilogy last year, even though there is an excellent Mac port available, only the PC version is included with Epic, unlike Steam where you get both.

*December 15:* Bloons TD6
*December 16:* Horizon Chase Turbo
*December 17:* Costume Quest 2
*December 18:* Sable
*December 19:* Them's Fightin' Herds
*December 20:* Wolfenstein: The New Order
*December 21:* LEGO Builder's Journey
*December 22:* Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game, Fallout 2, Fallout Tactics: Brotherhoods of Steel
*December 23:* Encased
*December 24:* Metro: Last Light Redux
*December 25:* Death Stranding
*December 26:* F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch
*December 27:* Severed Steel
*December 28:* Mortal Shell
*December 29:* Dishonored (Definitive Edition), Eximus: Seize the Frontline (free until Jan. 5th)
*January 5:* Kerbal Space Program, Shadow Tactics – Aiko's Choice

Epic also does giveaways of 1 or 2 games every week throughout the year. So it is always good to check back often to see what is being offered that week. Duplicates happen, but typically a game does not go free again for at least a year. The regular prices of games included can vary quite a bit, but generally the weekly deal will be something under $25, with the occasional more expensive game popping up.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 18, 2022)

The game switches every day at 11:00 AM EST (1600 GMT).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 19, 2022)

Today's free game is Them's Fightin' Herds, a 2D cartoon fighter inspired by My Little Pony (yes, seriously, it originally went by the name "Fighting is Magic" and used direct copies of MLP characters, but it of course got a C&D). Lauren Faust, the creator of the MLP Friendship is Magic series, actually went on to help the developers with original character designs after Hasbro issued the C&D.

It's actually supposed to be a really good fighting game.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 20, 2022)

Up for today is Wolfenstein: The New Order, the start of the modern reboot of the classic first-person shooter, set in an alternate history 1960's Europe where the Nazis won WW2.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 20, 2022)

Pretty awesome thread! Thanks for sharing. I'm keeping an eye on the Epic store now.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 21, 2022)

We get LEGO Builder's Journey today, a puzzle game set in a LEGO brick world.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 22, 2022)

Today we have the first 3 games in the vastly popular Fallout series of games. 

Thanks to its unique post-apocalyptical setting, the original "Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game" has been credited as the game which renewed mainstream consumer interest in the RPG genre. The modern RPG industry has a lot to be thankful about this 1997 classic.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2022)

Our free game for today is Encased, a tactical sci-fi RPG set in an alternate and apolyptical 1970's, where a mysterious giant habitable dome suddenly showed up in a remote desert.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2022)

Our Christmas Eve free game is Metro: Last Light Redux, the remastered second title in the Metro series of sci-fi first-person shooters and the sequel to Metro 2033. It is based on the Metro series of books by Dmitry Glukhovsky, and set in a post-apocalyptic wasteland of what was once Russia. Your character is Artyom, a soldier who lives underground inside the former Moscow Metro transit system following a devastating global nuclear war, scavenging materials and crafting weapons to stay alive. And with ammunition being the de facto currency of this bleak world, you must constantly find a balance between equipping yourself with the best gear, and having enough spare rounds to survive encounters with both hostile humans and creatures mutated by the effects of radiation.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2022)

Epic's Christmas Day gift to us Death Stranding, an open world action/adventure title where a doorway between the living and the dead has been uncovered. Grotesque creatures from beyond the grave roam in the land of the living, and it is your job to deliver a message of hope to humanity by connecting the last survivors of this shattered and desolate world.

Note: Gamers pulled a Sonokinetic 12 Days sale style overload on Epic's servers, so you may have difficulty grabbing this right now. It will still be available until 11:00 AM EST tomorrow, so just try again later.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 25, 2022)

the whole store is down


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 25, 2022)

Now they removed death stranding as a free game, I hope they put it back


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2022)

It is back. Apparently they intended to put the regular version for free, not the DC. I was just able to get it now.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It is back. Apparently they intended to put the regular version for free, not the DC. I was just able to get it now.


How to make people annoyed by giving them a free game :D


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It is back. Apparently they intended to put the regular version for free, not the DC. I was just able to get it now.


Core game is still great, if you like ultra grindy slow games (I do!). A very unique experience, can't really name anything quite like it. Fallout comes closest, and yet is so far away! Or Journey is similar, but also so far away.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 25, 2022)

It seems they actually did intend to give the director's cut, at least that's what epic support has said about it


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 25, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> It seems they actually did intend to give the director's cut, at least that's what epic support has said about it


Something is going on. It hasn't processed my free copy yet for regular version, and tried to get it again to make sure, and it says I already have it. I wonder if they'll upgrade everyone to the DC version...?

I played it using Xbox subscription, can't remember if it was director cut or not...


----------



## Pincel (Dec 25, 2022)

Holy crap, I'm onto it for Death Stranding! I've played it to completion when it came out on PS4 and it became one of my favorite games in recent memory. Not for everyone, but a damn amazing game.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Something is going on. It hasn't processed my free copy yet for regular version, and tried to get it again to make sure, and it says I already have it. I wonder if they'll upgrade everyone to the DC version...?
> 
> I played it using Xbox subscription, can't remember if it was director cut or not...


That happened to me too, it took a few hours for it to show up in my library.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 26, 2022)

Up for today is F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch, a "Metroidvania" style action game where you play as Rayton, an anthropomorphic rabbit and former ace pilot. Using a giant mechanical fist, you must fight back against the legion of robots that have invaded your city.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 27, 2022)

We get Severed Steel today, a sort of cyberpunk-stylized single-player FPS with a destructible voxel environment, bullet time, and a fluid stunt system, with a one-armed protagonist.

The art book for the game can also be had for free, under the "add-ons" section on the game page.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 28, 2022)

The penultimate free game is Mortal Shell, an action/survival RPG with a focus on melee combat. You control one of several "shells" at a time, each with different fighting and playing styles.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 29, 2022)

For the final day, we get two games for free. In the first-person action title Dishonored (Definitive Edition), you are a supernatural assassin driven by revenge. Your choice of tactics will change the outcome of each mission; things will turn out differently if you use stealth versus a direct attack, for example. The Definitive Edition also includes all DLC.

Eximus: Seize the Frontline is a FPS/RTS hybrid focusing on squad-based combat with a 5v5 multiplayer experience.

Today's games also mark the return to the weekly format for free releases. These two games are free until January 5th, when they will change to Kerbal Space Program and Shadow Tactics – Aiko's Choice.

Hopefully everyone was able to grab a bunch of new games to keep them busy. A few of the titles were repeats of games given for free earlier this year in the weekly promotions, but of course if you missed them at that time, you aren't complaining now!

Death Stranding and Dishonored are the standouts IMO. And while this year's collection did not have the big, flashy titles of previous years (like GTA V in 2020, and the modern Tomb Raider trilogy with all DLC last year), what we got this year was a pretty well-balanced mix.


----------



## rMancer (Jan 5, 2023)

Looks like two great games this cycle!

Haven't played Aiko's Choice, but I played the original Shadow Tactics and it's a really clever stealth tactics game (if a bit frustrating at times; expect to quicksave/quickload dozens of times per level). Also worth checking out Desperados 3 from the same team, for the wild west equivalent (with some refinements to the engine).

Kerbal Space Program ... a game where you are required to learn real-world rocket science in order to progress. If you're into that kind of nerdy stuff, it's a fun sandbox!


----------



## patriciabloom (Jan 5, 2023)

When you buy a WoW boosting service https://boosthive.eu/wow/expansion , you will be able to get the same level as all the other players on your server, or even better. Boosted services also come with the benefits of a VPN to ensure your account is protected. Another advantage is that it will also improve your enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 5, 2023)

patriciabloom said:


> it's aviable for now?


Kerbal Space Program and Shadow Tactics: Aiko's Choice are both free until the 12th.


----------

